# on meds, possible pregnant



## 16004 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm not due for my period for about 5 or so days but I don't have any of my usual signs that it's coming. During ovulation I usually get breast pain that lasts through my period. Not one ache or pain yet. Anyway, I'm IBS-C, not trying to get preg., and on Zelnorm and Amitiza. Should I stop meds immediately until I can test? I'm pertrified that I'll never go to the bathroom again if I stop. I don't know what the side effects would be on a baby but I know that the bottles both have warnings about pregnancy. I have two boys and secretly would love another baby, if this is my chance I don't want to risk losing it!!! Anyone gotten pregnant while on these meds? What was the outcome?


----------



## 16004 (Nov 17, 2006)

PS-I was diagnosed with IBS after my second child was born so I haven't dealt with pregnancy and IBS together!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Those meds are fairly new so I'm not sure how many people will have experience with them.I would call your OB-GYN to discuss this. If you need medication you need it and it may be a risk you have to take. K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is the pregnancy info they have published. You should still call the doctor ASAP.


> quoteREGNANCY: No ill effects were seen in the fetuses of pregnant rats given 15 times the human dose and rabbits given 50 times the human dose of tegaserod (on a per-weight basis). Nevertheless, there are no adequate studies of tegaserod in pregnant women. Therefore, physicians must weight the potential benefit of giving tegaserod during pregnancy against the unknown risk.


So Zelnorm is pretty low risk, but animals do not always predict human results.Amitza might be a bit more of a risk as there is some indication of fetal loss in some animals, but in others there was no problems.


> quote:Teratology studies with lubiprostone have been conducted in rats at oral doses up to 2000 mcg/kg/day (approximately 332 times the recommended human dose, based on body surface area), and in rabbits at oral doses of up to 100 mcg/kg/day (approximately 33 times the recommended human dose, based on body surface area). Lubiprostone was not teratogenic in rats and rabbits. In guinea pigs, lubiprostone caused fetal loss at repeated doses of 10 and 25 mcg/kg/day (approximately 2 and 6 times the human dose, respectively, based on body surface area) administered on days 40 to 53 of gestation. There are no adequate and well-controlled studies in pregnant women. However, during clinical testing of AMITIZAÃ" at 24 mcg BID, four women became pregnant. Per protocol, AMITIZAÃ" was discontinued upon pregnancy detection. Three of the four women delivered healthy babies. The fourth woman was monitored for 1 month following discontinuation of study drug, at which time the pregnancy was progressing as expected; the patient was subsequently lost to follow-up. AMITIZAÃ" should be used during pregnancy only if the potential benefit justifies the potential risk to the fetus. If a woman is or becomes pregnant while taking the drug, the patient should be apprised of the potential hazard to the fetus.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

You might check with your GI doc as well as your OB. Mine like to defer to each other







so my GI doc was kind enough to give me recommendations. The meds I was on (Lotronex, Levbid, Aciphex) I was told I could take until I knew I was pregnant, then I should stop just to be safe, but they probably weren't harmful to be on.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I was on Zelnorm when I found out I was pregnant with my son in 2002. I was told to stop taking it immediately. Get an otc pregnancy test and see for yourself. Some of them are advertised that they can work even before your 1st missed period. I knew I was pregnant too - no ovulation pain one month and my breast started to hurt.


----------



## 16004 (Nov 17, 2006)

False alarm, thanks for your input...good to know just in case. I did stop my meds just to be careful and would do it again in the future!


----------

